# HELP! pig with prolapsed rectum



## Anderson farms (Mar 26, 2007)

Is there any thing I can do? It is a little feeder pig. About 70 lbs.


----------



## RedHogs (Jul 7, 2006)

No...Not really, that is cost effective.....and given the problem, culling the sow would be in order.


----------



## Anderson farms (Mar 26, 2007)

A guy told me to wait and see if it went back in on its own and to seperate the pid tomorrow. Thanks red hogs kinda figured a .22 might be the cure. bad thing i've been feeding medicated feed with a 42 day withdrawl. Thanks again


----------



## RedHogs (Jul 7, 2006)

> A guy told me to wait and see if it went back in on its own and to seperate the pid tomorrow


I'm all for waiting a day, after that it's not going back.


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

Take a squirt bottle, even a well washed dish liqied bottle and fill with vegetable oil... squirt it at the spot a couple of times a day.
I had a guy agmantoo I think tell me to do this. The anus looked like a clown nose. 
After a week of doing this it sucked back in.... amazing!


----------



## Funnyfarm (Feb 11, 2008)

We had a feeder pig do that also and had to kill it because it didn't get better and the other hogs were biting at it.


----------



## kclementsdvm (Feb 5, 2008)

Have you ever put in a rectal ring? If not, you should get a vet out to do it and show you how. No, it won't be cost effective this time to have the vet do it, but it'll help you in the long run to know how to do it. We try to teach clients with lots of pigs how to put in rectal rings to treat prolapses themselves, because it's a lot cheaper for them than paying us to do it.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I am serious with this suggestion, it is not a joke. I seldom joke. For the small pig, here is how to fix it. Get one of those plastic tube thingys that women use to roll their hair around. Get a banding tool and one of the bands used on calves. Lubricate the roll and insert the tube in the rectum. Then place the banding band over the part of the rectum that is protruding. Isolate the pig and feed the pig soft foods and exlax in the amount for a human the same weight. In a few days the protrusion will slough off and the tube will be expelled on its on. The pig is good as new. Is this a male pig that has been castrated?


----------



## Anderson farms (Mar 26, 2007)

I went out today to get it isolated, and it was worse. I decided to kill it because it wasn't moving around very well and the other hogs had been biting it. Thank you for the solutions. If it happens to any of my other hogs I will have options on what to do.


----------



## kclementsdvm (Feb 5, 2008)

agmantoo said:


> Get one of those plastic tube thingys that women use to roll their hair around. Get a banding tool and one of the bands used on calves. Lubricate the roll and insert the tube in the rectum. Then place the banding band over the part of the rectum that is protruding. Isolate the pig and feed the pig soft foods and exlax in the amount for a human the same weight. In a few days the protrusion will slough off and the tube will be expelled on its on.


That's basically the same as the rectal ring. The main difference is that the rectal rings are made with a divot in the center of the ring so that you can easily tell where to place your band. The most important parts of placing rectal rings are: 1. using a big enough ring for the size of pig - you want them to be able to easily pass stool still, and 2. making the band tight enough. Just like when you're banding calves, you need the band to be tight enough to cut off both venous and arterial blood supply.


----------



## RedHogs (Jul 7, 2006)

> I went out today to get it isolated, and it was worse. I decided to kill it because it wasn't moving around very well and the other hogs had been biting it. Thank you for the solutions. If it happens to any of my other hogs I will have options on what to do.


hey, that's farming....I respect those who can put aside emotion and make the best decision for you and the hog...The hog was suffering - It had to be done. I believe that part of taking care of animals is making the right choice in very bad situations, which the final step in taking _good_ care of some animals.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

We have seen a few prolapses. Some of them pinch off and heal up fine, never another problem. Others didn't and slaughter or quick kill is the best solution. There is nothing wrong with the meat.

If it is just one prolapse in a line of pigs it may be not a genetic issue but if you see much then trace it back and cull the line.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/blog/
http://HollyGraphicArt.com/
http://NoNAIS.org


----------



## Anderson farms (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks again everyone. This little gilt was in a load of 10 feeder pigs I bought at the sale barn. They just wernt bringing anything that day, so I came home with 10. The wife said 4 to 6 so I was over a bit but hey they were cheap. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

I have raised pigs ofr yrs and the only answer is if big enought process it.


----------

